# Was ist ein ImageObservator



## StrikeTom (4. Aug 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe ein Image und will nun die höhe des Bildes wissen, doch nun will eclipse, dass
ich in die Parameter von getHight() einen ?ImageObservator? schreiben soll.
Meine fragen:
Was ist das und was soll ich in di parameter schreiben?
Danke im vorraus


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Aug 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/101218-image-image-zeichnen.html
Image (Java Platform SE 6)

kannst da ruhig null eintragen. Wenn es wirklich ein BufferedImage ist, könntest du es auch darauf casten, denn BufferedImage hat die Methoden auch ohne den Observer!
BufferedImage (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## StrikeTom (4. Aug 2010)

> kannst da ruhig null eintragen


Dann kommt ne NPE:bahnhof:

EDIT: Danke jetzt funzts! Ich habe ein image return was null war(Ich dämel)

DANKE


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Aug 2010)

Das Bild wurde auch korrekt geladen?(kein null?)
Und zeige evtl. mal bisschen Code


----------



## StrikeTom (4. Aug 2010)

s.o.


----------

